# numeros complejos



## evaristo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hay alguna forma de poner impedancias: con su parte real e imaginaria en el multisim profesional 9 ?

gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 1, 2008)

No recuerdo bien..

Pero lo que podrías intentar es descomponerla en su parte real e imaginaria y sustituirlo por su resistencia, y capacitor o bobina correspondiente..

Solo tomar con pinzas.. es una locura del momento..


----------



## ZOH (Feb 1, 2008)

lo que dice ciri es verdad, ten cuidado con los valores de las impedancias recuerda que el tipo de elemento (condensador o inductor) depende del signo de la parte imaginaria y que el valor lo debes despejar de las formulas de relactancia. Cualquier duda con gusto


----------

